# update on liberal tv network



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Hope this is a not a april fools joke...http://www.nyobserver.com/pages/nytv.asp


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It isn't. It's been talked about for several months, along with a all-liberal talk-radio network.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It's a joke, alright, just not an April Fool's joke.

Just what this country needs - another liberal-biased outlet, As if we don't already have enough. 

Dan Rather, don't look back - another famous bed-wetting liberal may be gaining on you.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Why isin't there a news channel that just shows the damn news instead of putting all these childish labels on it.


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

Nick said:


> It's a joke, alright, just not an April Fool's joke.
> 
> Just what this country needs - another liberal-biased outlet, As if we don't already have enough.
> 
> Dan Rather, don't look back - another famous bed-wetting liberal may be gaining on you.


It is sad that we have gone from being a country founded on the right to free speech to being labeled traitors if you don't bow down to Fox News and the Bush Administration. The "liberal" bias of mainstream media is largely a creation of the conservatives which doesn't pan out under close scrutiny. But if you repeat a lie often enough people start to believe it. If there really were all these "liberal" radio and tv stations on the air, then starting a new one would not be news. But since Hanity, Rush, O'Reily, etc are up in arms, it must mean they perceive a new threat to their media empire. After all, the conservatives did not get the majority of popular votes in the last Presidential election so there is a large percentage of non-conservatives in the US. In the end the advertisers will decide if a new "liberal" (whatever that means - Bush is a fiscal liberal) radio network will survive. Like all media if it doesn't get good ratings and attract advertisers, it will die.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

I am a liberal and proud of it!!!


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

> Why isin't there a news channel that just shows the damn news instead of putting all these childish labels on it.


Such channels exist; BBCWorld, CBC NewsWorld, DW-World, etc. Sadly, none are carried in the US. Domestic providers are too concerned with their lack of Laci Peterson coverage or crappy montogues set to cheesy music...or something


----------



## jrrdy1380 (Jun 27, 2003)

They started the new liberal radio network, Air America, today in limited markets. I guess they think they will be able to be a "voice" in expressing the liberal point of view. The liberals, for the most part, already have the major networks and most of the major newspapers, so with the current vast lead that conservative talk radio has, why does the liberal media think that their message will be carried across the radio airwaves?


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Political true believers. Idiots! Pick the self serving jack ass, who will do you the least harm. That's the best you can hope for.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Who said liberals are traitors? Wrong--yes. Traitors? Nah.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

For all you non believing liberals out there. Lets rememeber that CBS is the one who brought us the (unbiased) report on 60 minutes. 2 weeks ago. Conviently forgetting to tell its veiwers they owned the publishing company, publishing the book and promoting it for there story. And then they devote (2) parts of the show to the complainer. But lets just rememeber they are not biased toward the liberals. And if you believe that one, can I sell you the Brooklyn Bridge real cheap.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Dave said:


> For all you non believing liberals out there. Lets rememeber that CBS is the one who brought us the (unbiased) report on 60 minutes. 2 weeks ago. Conviently forgetting to tell its veiwers they owned the publishing company, publishing the book and promoting it for there story. And then they devote (2) parts of the show to the complainer. But lets just rememeber they are not biased toward the liberals. And if you believe that one, can I sell you the Brooklyn Bridge real cheap.


Another conservative trying to sell something he doesn't own.


----------



## FritzM (Feb 2, 2004)

Does CBS's ownership of whatever change anything? Nice deflection attempt.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

PBS did a Frontline on Iraq about a month ago. It was very matter of fact. Wasn't a flag waiving thing, nor was it highly critical of the war. (To my dismay). This tells me it was "fair and balanced". Just present me the facts and let me make up my own mind. That's real news, unlike the Fox propoganda channel. Problem with Fox type rightwingers is that they have no respect for opinions other than their own. Minds are like parachutes, they only function when open.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

If it is not a "flag waving thing," then according to the right wing it is "liberal". There is no fair and balanced, anything to their left is liberal. Of course the same may be said about many of those on the left. Anything to their personal right is "conservative." So for the most part, neither side sees much of anything as fair and balanced. Just the disaffected group in the middle, who all sides fight over, but no one really cares about.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

Not true of "liberals"...most see it as left, moderate and right wing. I am "small c" conservative on some issues (i.e. gun bans...yuk), to the left on most others. Most Americans are split like this, which is why they are so apathetic nowadays. Sadly, they just don't feel well represented. Sounds like Bogy is in that 10% that will decide the next election


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

ypsiguy said:


> Sounds like Bogy is in that 10% that will decide the next election


That's right, who becomes our 44th president is up to me. :lol:


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I saw a poll somewhere that showed that something like 40% of Americans considered themselves Republican, 40% Democrat, 18% Independent, and 2% not sure. It appears this country is split down the middle.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> Why isin't there a news channel that just shows the damn news instead of putting all these childish labels on it.


 Because it's impossible to have truly unbiased news. The person 
reporting an event will always tilt it in the direction of the way he views 
the world. Every news organization has their bias, and it affects how they 
report the news. Even if it looks like they're just reporting facts, the 
details they include or omit, and the context in which it is given often 
show the way they view the story and want you to view it. That's why it's 
so valuable to have more than one source for news. 
What they should do is what news outlets used to do in this country, and what they do in Britain. Have each news outlet state is bias up front, so you have full disclosure. This whole idea of "objectivity" is a whole cloth fiction. It cannot exist, as long as human beings report the news. "Objectivity" is usually used as a disguise for a particular agenda, so as to put the consumer off guard. That way, the consumer accepts what is being said as unbiased fact, instead of viewing it with the usual skeptisism applied to most other things.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Most communities of any size used to have 2, 3, 4 or more daily papers, with a variety of viewpoints and agendas, which everyone knew. Today most cities, unless VERY large are lucky to have one decent paper.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, I had to check it out. The AirAmericaRadio.com website that touts the new "network" and is proud to be on such STELLAR radio stations as:

WLIB 1190 AM New York "Carribean Hits and More"
WNTD 950 AM Chicago "La Emisoraquemasseescucha" (A Spanish Station)
KPOJ 620 AM Portland "Super 62 - Golden Oldies"
And taking two stations to cover LA ...
KBLA 1580 AM Santa Monica (another Spanish Station), and
 KCAA 1050 AM Loma Linda - Daytime Only
(Not all Air America programs air on all these stations - one is enough to make the list.)

We don't have to dis liberal radio, they have done it unto themselves! I suspect most of the cheesy whine will be about not being able to get slots on REAL radio stations. The kind that don't sell their time per hour to whomever pays but who have a consistant format where the talk fits in with the mission and message of the station.

KCAA seems to be the only real station ... until they turn off their transmitter every night. 

Oh well. Al America will run out of money in November and the great propaganda will be off the air. Part of the freedom of being in America is putting up with the twits.

JL


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Surprisingly, Air America was unable to get an affiliate in San Francisco. And, in order to gain some of the affiliates, they purchased the stations.


----------

